# Aed & ar



## Albertaelectric (May 4, 2012)

Wtf is that


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Pretty much see them in all larger work places and construction sites. But no not in my truck.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Albertaelectric said:


> Wtf is that



A jump starter for hearts 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automated_external_defibrillator


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Buildings over a certain occupancy are required to have them now in NZ.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

Myself I could care less; when it's my time it's my time. Wouldn't be a bad way to go, either; you just kind of run out of juice and that's it.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have. A pair of jumper cables and a 480v buss!


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I've seen them places and all I can think is some overexcited idiot is going to grab them and really F someone up trying to "rescue" them. I'm pretty sure its not as simple as jump starting a car


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Hippie said:


> I've seen them places and all I can think is some overexcited idiot is going to grab them and really F someone up trying to "rescue" them. I'm pretty sure its not as simple as jump starting a car


It's automated, they can't give a shock to a person with a heart rhythm that does not need a shock. 

We built and serviced one of the manufactures buildings.


http://www.zoll.com/medical-products/automated-external-defibrillators/aed-plus/


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQ said:


> It's automated, they can't give a shock to a person with a heart rhythm that does not need a shock.
> 
> We built and serviced one of the manufactures buildings.
> 
> http://www.zoll.com/medical-products/automated-external-defibrillators/aed-plus/


And nothing could ever go wrong with this hi tech gizmo. So don't worry.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

BBQ said:


> It's automated, they can't give a shock to a person with a heart rhythm that does not need a shock.
> 
> We built and serviced one of the manufactures buildings.
> 
> http://www.zoll.com/medical-products/automated-external-defibrillators/aed-plus/


Oh I see, last time I heard anything about them was in health class in high school, I remember them saying there was some training involved in using them, but that was a while back


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

backstay said:


> And nothing could ever go wrong with this hi tech gizmo. So don't worry.


Well of course, but that would take both an idiot and a malfunction.:laughing:

Entirely possible but kind of unlikely.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Well of course, but that would take both an idiot and a malfunction.:laughing:
> 
> Entirely possible but kind of unlikely.


I know, just saying. Same thing could happen with plain old CPR


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Your not going to make them any deader.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

An interesting side note, when I used to go to service the building where they assembled, tested, repaired and calibrated the units all most every employee doing the work was an Asian girl between 18 to 30, all pretty and all with big hair, big nails and lots of make up. All the bosses where middle aged white guys.

I always wanted to meet the guy doing the hiring, he had to have a serious freak on for that type.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> An interesting side note, when I used to go to service the building where they assembled, tested, repaired and calibrated the units all most every employee doing the work was an Asian girl between 18 to 30, all pretty and all with big hair, big nails and lots of make up. All the bosses where middle aged white guys.
> 
> I always wanted to meet the guy doing the hiring, he had to have a serious freak on for that type.


Sounds like an old boss of mine, got them in from the Phillipines by the dozen.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

greenman said:


> How many of you have a AED in your service truck or work site.


None.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

We've got one at work now. 

When I was with the POCO, I was pushing for it, but it didn't happen. They had one in their business office, but didn't see the need to put any in the field.... :wallbash:


backstay said:


> And nothing could ever go wrong with this hi tech gizmo. So don't worry.


I know some departments were actually taking the manual defibrillators out of their ambulances because it turns out the computer was much better at identifying a shockable rhythm than the EMT.

-John


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Those AEDs are pretty slick, I see them popping up more and more. I don't have one on my work van, just a normal first aid kit and a CPR mask.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

You do not know what that is?
that is sad. I would that a first aid cource, If i were you.
It just may save you life or some elses.
http://www.redcross.ca/article.asp?id=000620



Albertaelectric said:


> Wtf is that


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

good for you , but what about the next guy,


etb said:


> Myself I could care less; when it's my time it's my time. Wouldn't be a bad way to go, either; you just kind of run out of juice and that's it.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Can,t will not shock, it looks for no pulse.


Hippie said:


> I've seen them places and all I can think is some overexcited idiot is going to grab them and really F someone up trying to "rescue" them. I'm pretty sure its not as simple as jump starting a car


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

I half to take it evey two year, evey time i take it something has changed,
I think its two breaths 30 pumps.
And AR one a month if im doing electrical, but i'm not


backstay said:


> I know, just saying. Same thing could happen with plain old CPR


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Why not, They are not to much money now, and can write them off on taxes


BBQ said:


> Pretty much see them in all larger work places and construction sites. But no not in my truck.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

Well if someone is that much of an idiot they should not be in the trade. 


BBQ said:


> Well of course, but that would take both an idiot and a malfunction.:laughing:
> 
> Entirely possible but kind of unlikely.


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

sad............


Chris1971 said:


> None.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

greenman said:


> Why not, They are not to much money now, and can write them off on taxes


I work alone, the machines are good but still need someone to operate them.:laughing:


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

We have several AED's located around site. Everybody on site is required to have first aid training, and they now teach how to use them as part of first aid.

We also have a medical treatment facility, and paramedics here on site. We are located over an hour from the nearest hospital, and with the number of people working up here on a daily basis (Up to 5000 per day in the winter) they pretty much have to. The company I work for does whatever they can to ensure everybody goes home in one piece at the end of their shift.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

We have one, everyone was offered the training, not all took it. I did.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

etb said:


> Myself I could care less; when it's my time it's my time. Wouldn't be a bad way to go, either; you just kind of run out of juice and that's it.


Not really like running out of juice, heart attack is  painful, after your dead it doesn't hurt though.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Hippie said:


> I've seen them places and all I can think is some overexcited idiot is going to grab them and really F someone up trying to "rescue" them. I'm pretty sure its not as simple as jump starting a car


If some idiot uses it on someone with a normal heartbeat it will  you up.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

greenman said:


> I half to take it evey two year, evey time i take it something has changed,
> I think its two breaths 30 pumps.
> And AR one a month if im doing electrical, but i'm not


If I recall my last CPR class, the latest from Red Cross is that they're eliminating the rescue breaths because too many people f**k them up, plus the compressions also serve to compress and expand the lungs to some degree.



niteshift said:


> If some idiot uses it on someone with a normal heartbeat it will  you up.


An AED senses and determines heart rhythm and delivers a shock only if it determines an abnormal or nonexistent rhythm. Even then usually a human has to physically push the "shock" button. They're good & reliable devices.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> If I recall my last CPR class, the latest from Red Cross is that they're eliminating the rescue breaths because too many people f**k them up, plus the compressions also serve to compress and expand the lungs to some degree.
> 
> 
> 
> An AED senses and determines heart rhythm and delivers a shock only if it determines an abnormal or nonexistent rhythm. Even then usually a human has to physically push the "shock" button. They're good & reliable devices.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILxjxfB4zNk


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

erics37 said:


> If I recall my last CPR class, the latest from Red Cross is that they're eliminating the rescue breaths because too many people f**k them up, plus the compressions also serve to compress and expand the lungs to some degree.
> 
> 
> 
> An AED senses and determines heart rhythm and delivers a shock only if it determines an abnormal or nonexistent rhythm. Even then usually a human has to physically push the "shock" button. They're good & reliable devices.


The trainer at the time stated that it would effect in a bad way the heart beats of a normally beating heart.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chewy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILxjxfB4zNk


That's awesome :laughing:

If the American Red Cross made a cool clip like that, tons more people would understand and retain CPR basics. But no, we get stuck with lame videos of regular stiffs doing fake emergency situations in a studio  What a prude organization.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

greenman said:


> good for you , but what about the next guy,


For companies they're probably a good idea; I'm just sayin for myself I don't need one.



niteshift said:


> Not really like running out of juice, heart attack is  painful, after your dead it doesn't hurt though.


Yes, _heart attack _does hurt and leaves permanent damage.

With _ventricular fib_ your heart just quivers and doesn't pump; you slowly fade and that's it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

niteshift said:


> The trainer at the time stated that it would effect in a bad way the heart beats of a normally beating heart.


 He was mistaken. If an AED does not see very specific types of irregular heartbeats it will not let the patient be shocked. And when it's analyzing the patient's heartbeat it's no different than sitting in an office getting an EKG, it's certainly not going to hurt.

-John


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> That's awesome :laughing:
> 
> If the American Red Cross made a cool clip like that, tons more people would understand and retain CPR basics. But no, we get stuck with lame videos of regular stiffs doing fake emergency situations in a studio  What a prude organization.


Its not exactly within our countries guidelines but everybody knows the beegees staying alive and like a guy once told me at a no nonsense first aid course for constructuon workers "you aint going to make them any deader and youll feel better if you at least tried something".


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (Nov 16, 2009)

Any AED I've encountered has an audible recorded voice that tells you everything you have to do, where to stick the pads, plug in the leads, blah blah. Even with no training or familiarization a half-intelligent person who comes across it should be able to figure it out. :whistling2:


----------

